# Is it possible to walk TOO much while preg? Can it harm the baby?



## Kgrant1717

just wondering if walking too much could actually harm the baby? Due to my jobs, and depending if I work both in one day or not, I walk anywhere between 8 to 13 hours straight a day, is that ok? Or could I be over doing it


----------



## LilOopsy

Shouldn't think so as its classed as 'light exercise' so it's probably ok


----------



## MrsPear

Just follow your body's cues. Your body will let you know to slow down if you need to. If you feel okay, then walking is considered a 'gentle' activity and it will do no harm to the baby. Just make sure you don't let yourself get over tired otherwise you will start to feel ill (but baby will be fine). xx


----------



## Samiam03

As long as your heart rate doesn't sky rocket and you can talk normally (and not be out of breath) it is perfectly fine. Just be aware you may start swelling and feeling pain in your ligaments in the third trimester and all that activity may be hard on you (but not the baby).


----------



## 2012

My best friend is a waitress and worked many double (12 hr) shifts right up until she had her baby 2 days before her due date and her little girl is perfectly healthy. Just listen to your body and ask your doc or midwife if you're unsure. You'll prob find as you get bigger you'll get very tired. Stay hydrated too.


----------



## miss cakes

yes walking is good for you if anything but if your walking as much as you say you should try and have some mini breaks inbetween even five minutes sat on a bench have a sip of drink and carry on x


----------



## cheshire

It would be if you were not used to it. For example if you started intensive or all day walking after you got pregnant. Carrying on with normal life, especially a very active one can certainly be a benefit. I walked to work and back in my last pregnancy (5 miles round trip) and at 20 weeks moved from Teaching Year One to teaching in the Nursery (so no rest for the wicked :)). I had a 1 1/2 easy as pie birth and a very healthy and active baby boy.


----------



## SarahDiener

I think it's often harder on your body than the baby. Just watch for round ligament which can get worse with walking.


----------



## Deethehippy

i would say go with your body, if you are used to doing it it should be ok for now, i wouldnt start any other new exercise on top though and if you feel exhausted or achey then listen to your body and slow down a bit :flower:


----------



## CharlottePS

I am a personal assistant so I always walk miles a day. I feel cramps that's when I know my body is trying to tell me to slow down but you should be fine. :) :thumbup:


----------



## jlw617

Nope you're totally fine as long as you listen to your body's cues and don't get dehydrated or overheated...I will say that I strongly believe that walking for almost literally the entire day for 2 days for a Valentine's getaway on a small beach town is what made me go into early labor but I was already close to 37 weeks and I think she was just ready to come anyways, she was totally fine though ;)


----------



## bunyhuny

Zombie thread!


----------



## StarAngel

Its perfectly fine to walk whilst pregnant. Its good to stay active, it will help with delivery too. Just keep your energy levels up and stay hydrated.


----------



## LockandKey

I agree with bunyhuny, ZOMBIE THREAD! it was first posted in 2012, how the heck did it resurface all of a sudden?? :haha:


----------



## jlw617

bunyhuny said:


> Zombie thread!

Haha, thanks for saying so, how do these threads pop back up again, does the first person to reply have to be searching for them or something because I only see recent threads on mine...


----------

